# 5.56



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 780 rounds of MKE ZQ1 5.56 ammo. It is the stuff made in Turkey, the box doesn't say what bullet weight. $300 PM if interested. St George area.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sold!!!


----------

